# New Purchase '52 Model 8N



## wdongriggs (26 d ago)

It had already been converted from 6v to 12v and didn't take a lot to get it running. I cleaned the fuel system and replaced the points & plugs. The Front tire are rotten and won't hold air. So, I started looking for new tires. this tractor has 14.5 tires on 5 lug wheels ! IS THIS WRONG ???


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Seems like it.

look here for factory sizes Tires For 8n Ford - Steiner Tractor Parts
or here Specifications and Data (old) - Ford Fordson Collectors Association
Not sure how you have 5 lugs.....and 14.5 is a mobil home tire size.
Either 1 stud is missing or the hub has been swapped .

""The 4x19" were standard 39 thru 51, after that the 16" wheel with 5:50x16" tires was standard commencing with all 1952 8N's as well as the NAA series, not 6:00x16's. The light duty 16" rims were optional on the 8N prior to 1952. There also was a 16" wheel available for 9/2N's. The wider HD 16" rims for 6:00x16' tires came along shortly thereafter. ""



Can you post a pic of your tractor /wheels etc.?


----------



## wdongriggs (26 d ago)

thedukes said:


> Seems like it.
> 
> look here for factory sizes Tires For 8n Ford - Steiner Tractor Parts
> or here Specifications and Data (old) - Ford Fordson Collectors Association
> ...


----------



## wdongriggs (26 d ago)

The wheels are 14.5X6...5 on 5 lug pattern. Obviously, the hubs have been changed, because I have Never seen an 8N with 5 lug front wheels, much less 14.5's !!!


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

That is an odd wheel.

Looks like a tractor or implement wheel with the 2 sets of wheel bolt patterns.

Is does Not look like ford 5 x 5&1/2 with the big center hole.

No clue what was put on there or why.

If your wanting to go back to stock.......Better tear it down and see what shape the spindle is in first.
The hub swap may have happened due to wearing out the original bearings to the point of destroying the factory hubs. If these old tractors could talk they'd have some great stories. Could be they just wanted fatter tires for a different ride or those were avl. and they found out they could swap hubs and be back up and running........


----------



## wdongriggs (26 d ago)

Update...I bought new 6 lug hubs, wheels & tires ! They were delivered today. I installed the bearing races in the new hubs & removed the Old hubs from the tractor. upon test fitting the bearing for the New Hubs, The Bearings Are Too Big For The Spindles ! So Now What ???
I am inclined to agree with You, Dukes, looks like an implement wheel to Me. Back in the day, we were known to "Use What You've Got" to keep a machine running !


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Thats why I suggested stripping it down to the spindles first.

Good news is.......I would bet you can get a different Bearing/race that fits.

Is there evidence that the spindles have been machined smaller.....???

Is it just the inner bearing , outer or both that do not fit the spindle.??

Back in the day there were a lot less sizes to choose from......I would think you can find a solution.

In the event that the spindles are turned down too small , bent or damaged.....may need to invest in a new or used set.

Seems unlikely they would have been machined but anything is possible.

Starting to wonder if the spindles or whole front axle may be from a Fergusson or Massey.
Did either of those use a 5 bolt front wheel....IDK

Did a bit of research.......Its fairly common to find these 5 bolt hubs on tractors......Off of some early ford car and could have been others that fit. The other similar age different brand tractors I checked were all 6 bolt fronts.


----------

